# What color is my Nigerian?



## courtneycdietz (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello! I'm relatively new to goats, I have had two pygmy's for a year now, and I just bought a little Nigerian boy this spring.

My Dream is to be a hobby farmer, but that besides the point!

I have researched and scoured the internet, but I can't seem to figure out what color his coat is called. Does anyone know? I am just really, generally curious! I have attached the images of my little bug. Thank you in advance!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 19, 2016)

He looks mostly white to me


----------



## TAH (Jul 19, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> He looks mostly white to me


x2


----------



## courtneycdietz (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you for the replies! So he would just be considered white coated, even with the black marks on his face and down his back?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 20, 2016)

I have no idea on his color other than CUTE...


----------



## courtneycdietz (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe what I'm actually looking for is the pattern name rather than color. I have seen a lot of similar, but reverse the black and white. Maybe he is just a random?


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH  What a cute little fella! Thanks for sharing his pic. We really like pics around here  Aside from some generic "color schemes" (buckskin, chamoisee, belted and such) and the label of "moon spots" I don't think goats have definitive "patterns" assigned... like rabbits... do they? 

Here's something I found from the AGS specific for Nigies...  http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/ND_suggested_colors_patterns.php  From there I guess they'd call yours a "white with dorsal stripe"... I believe their information (as the name implies) are suggestions for color pattern names as Nigies can be any color, any pattern, any anything really.


----------



## courtneycdietz (Jul 20, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYH  What a cute little fella! Thanks for sharing his pic. We really like pics around here  Aside from some generic "color schemes" (buckskin, chamoisee, belted and such) and the label of "moon spots" I don't think goats have definitive "patterns" assigned... like rabbits... do they?
> 
> Here's something I found from the AGS specific for Nigies...  http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/ND_suggested_colors_patterns.php  From there I guess they'd call yours a "white with dorsal stripe"... I believe their information (as the name implies) are suggestions for color pattern names as Nigies can be any color, any pattern, any anything really.



Thank you so much for the link and reply! I am still learning and I hope to continue to do so!


----------



## Dage (Jul 20, 2016)

What a little hunk chunk!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 20, 2016)

If I were registering him I would say white with black and brown markings


----------

